# Kit de connexion photo Apple pour iPad



## imonamac (16 Août 2010)

Apres l'avoir acheté pour la connection USB je constate qu'avec mon Reflex (Canon 7D) il faut rebooter l'iPad a chaque fois sinon il detecte pas l'appareil. Pas terrible.
Suis je le seul a qui ca arrive ou y a t'il d'autres personnes qui ont le probleme ? Solution ?

Sur la notice on parle de la liste des appareils compatibles ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipad hors ca ne mene que sur la page de support iPad ou la aucune liste d'apn n'est trouvable. Qui aurait deja vu cette listes d'appareils compatibles iPad quelque part ?


----------



## Skillz (16 Août 2010)

Avec la carte memoir ?


----------



## imonamac (17 Août 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> Avec la carte memoir ?



Non en les 2 (USB ou carte memoire)


----------



## mashgau (17 Août 2010)

Aucun soucis avec la SD card chez moi, pas testé avec mon reflex en direct par contre.


----------



## Aldamog (21 Août 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, le direct entre Nikon 300 et l'Ipad ne pose aucun problème.


----------



## Vincent_è (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Le kit APN de l'Ipad peut il être utilisé pour verser des documents via une clé usb ? ou fonctionne-til essentiellement avec un APN ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ours_sage (22 Octobre 2010)

Vincent_è a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le kit APN de l'Ipad peut il être utilisé pour verser des documents via une clé usb ? ou fonctionne-til essentiellement avec un APN ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



UP UP la réponse m'interesse !!


----------



## Vouzemoi (23 Octobre 2010)

ours_sage a dit:


> UP UP la réponse m'interesse !!



oui il est possible d'utiliser le kit avec une clé usb ou même un disque dur formaté en fat, mais il faut que l'engin soit jb et utiliser par exemple ifile.
Par contre le reboot est quasi obligatoire à chaque fois qu'on change de périphérique. Pas très bon en ré-actualisation le bestiaux.


----------



## arbaot (23 Octobre 2010)

Pour televerser des fichiers photos ou video sur l'ipad á partir d'une clef USB il faut qu'ils soient dans un dossier DCIM.


----------



## ours_sage (24 Octobre 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> oui il est possible d'utiliser le kit avec une clé usb ou même un disque dur formaté en fat, mais il faut que l'engin soit jb et utiliser par exemple ifile.
> Par contre le reboot est quasi obligatoire à chaque fois qu'on change de périphérique. Pas très bon en ré-actualisation le bestiaux.




MErci pour la réponse, donc en résumant, le jb de l'ipad est obligatoire (c'était mon intention) et si j'ai besoin de transférer des docs pour du boulot (par exemple un collegue qui me refile son dossier marketing je peux le mettre sur l'ipad pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon mbp après no soucy ?) 

Par contre, "pas très bon en ré-actualisation le bestiaux", tu veux dire quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------




arbaot a dit:


> Pour televerser des fichiers photos ou video sur l'ipad á partir d'une clef USB il faut qu'ils soient dans un dossier DCIM.



Ah ? meme en etat jb ? ceci dit, ce n'est pas non plus une contrainte insurmontable !! 

Merci pour la précision


----------



## arbaot (24 Octobre 2010)

non ça fonctionne comme ça sans JB... avec je sais pô


----------



## ours_sage (24 Octobre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> non ça fonctionne comme ça sans JB... avec je sais pô



pour transférer des photos ou vidéo de l'appareil photo/certain camescope pas besoin de le jb, par contre si on veut utiliser les ports SD/USB normalement (transfert de fichiers) alors il faudra le jb 

Je tire ça de plusieurs sites notamment US mais eux ils utilisent une connectique 2 en 1 et non celle de la pomme


----------



## arbaot (24 Octobre 2010)

d'experience sans JB et avec le connecteur apple sur la SD ou la clef USB 

en mettant les fichiers photos et vidéo dans un Dossier DCIM  à la racine du support on peut les verser  dans iphoto sur l'IPAD


édit : les fichier pdf et Mp3 sont aussi transférables


----------



## kriso (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà transféré des fichiers depuis l'ipad (non-JB) vers une clé USB ou SD ?
C'est pour s'en servir de "videur" d'iPad...
Merci


----------



## Vouzemoi (29 Octobre 2010)

si c'est juste pour des fichiers à envoyer dans un sens ou un autre, un compte dropbox fait tout aussi bien l'affaire


----------



## kriso (29 Octobre 2010)

Vouzemoi a dit:


> si c'est juste pour des fichiers à envoyer dans un sens ou un autre, un compte dropbox fait tout aussi bien l'affaire



Merci l'ami, j'ai DropBox (2Go) 

1 - Il faut être relié au net
2 - 2 Go c'est un peu juste pour "vider" son iPad

Merci quand même


----------



## ev (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Je fais remonter le sujet car le kit photo ipad ne fonctionne pas avec entre mon Canon eos 300d et l'iPad 2012.
J'ai regardé le lien http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipad qui n'est q'une page de support sans liste d'appareils compatibles. J'ai comme l'impression que les apn un peu anciens ne sont pas reconnus. J'ai essayé avec un lecteur multicarte (carte cf sur le Canon) mais le lecteur réclame trop d'energie pour fonctionner sur l'ipad. Bref, c'est pas terrible...
Merci de me communiquer vos éventuels retours d'expérience avec des apn anciens.


----------



## rsjb (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai acheté le kit hier, pas de problème de branchement/débranchement, il le reconnait sans que j'aie à redémarrer la tablette (iPad 2012) à chaque fois.

En revanche, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de visualiser les images en plein écran depuis la carte SD sans les avoir copiées préalablement sur l'iPad ?


----------



## guymauve (28 Juillet 2012)

Ce sont des raw ou des jpg ? Cela pourrait venir du format des fichiers ?


----------



## ev (4 Août 2012)

ev a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je fais remonter le sujet car le kit photo ipad ne fonctionne pas avec entre mon Canon eos 300d et l'iPad 2012.
> J'ai regardé le lien http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipad qui n'est q'une page de support sans liste d'appareils compatibles. J'ai comme l'impression que les apn un peu anciens ne sont pas reconnus. J'ai essayé avec un lecteur multicarte (carte cf sur le Canon) mais le lecteur réclame trop d'energie pour fonctionner sur l'ipad. Bref, c'est pas terrible...
> Merci de me communiquer vos éventuels retours d'expérience avec des apn anciens.



Bonsoir,

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, j'ai réussi finalement à lire les photos de la carte mémoire CompactFlash, mais uniquement après essais avec différents lecteurs de cartes : ça marche uniquement avec certains, quand ça ne marche pas j'ai un message de dysfonctionnnement lié à la trop grande consommation d'énergie du périphérique.
Bref il faut un lecteur de carte pas trop gourmand...


----------

